# Butane tank filler valve and gas jet sources ?



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

During a pleasant visit with Peter Davis this afternoon a possible solution to a loco firing problem became appearant which is changing from meths firing to Butane. I'd like to play with butane firing and am wondering where to buy the filler valve for the butane tank as well as the gas jet. I'm also wondering about standard threads of these. Any ideas??? 
Jack


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Since your meths burning probably involves an open flame at the bottom of the boiler, your best bet is to convert to a butane fired ceramic burner like the BIX-005 shown in the picture. Ceramic burners come in various shapes and sizes. A complete unit including the burner, gas jet, connecting pipe and tank with filler valve and regulator can be purchased from several sources. The one with the greatest variation in burner shapes and sizes is 
Forest Classics at:
http://www.forest-classics.co.uk/ceramic_burners.htm

Check out this complete kit:
http://www.forest-classics.co.uk/bix%20013.htm


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 

I have purchased from Forest Classic 2 of the Bix 005 burners and Gas tanks for steam projects. They are very good to deal with , and I recommend them . I fitted a Wilesco Traction engine with the burner parts and they work great. Lots of heat and very easy to control how much you need. Also a plus for me is the no fumes when burning butane, burning meths always gives me a roaring headache . 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm more interested in just buying the filler valve and jet. I prefer to make as much as possible myself. 

Jack


----------



## Ora Banda (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack 

Try Bruce Engineering... their catalog is accessible via the Polly Engineering site in the UK: 

http://www.pollymodelengineering.co.uk/ 

They have the Ronson style gas filler valves and look for the "special tap"... M4.5 x 0.5. They also have gas jets but I'm not sure what thread size they use. I'm sure a quick e-mail to them will sort things out for fill valves, jets and taps. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Jack,Try Royce at Quisenberry Station,He has both parts that You Want.He is at the Top Of this Page 
Regards Bob 
Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By Ora Banda on 06/15/2009 3:14 AM
Jack 

Try Bruce Engineering... their catalog is accessible via the Polly Engineering site in the UK: 

http://www.pollymodelengineering.co.uk/ 

They have the Ronson style gas filler valves and look for the "special tap"... M4.5 x 0.5. They also have gas jets but I'm not sure what thread size they use. I'm sure a quick e-mail to them will sort things out for fill valves, jets and taps. 





John,

Thanks for the info! I remember Bruce Engineering from many years ago.

Jack


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Jack,

I have various sizes of Ronson valves and jets in stock. I will be out of the shop for a few days for some Navy work. Best to call me on my cell if you would like to order any of these. 202-422-2892

Besst regards,
Royce


----------

